# 100% recovered, back after 3 year to tell my story



## Alex222 (Nov 9, 2016)

At the beginig i want to say that my english is not so good, i am from Europe, but i hope you will be able to understand me 

It was wery important for me to remember my old passwor and yousername, because i want everyone who reads this know that 3 years ago i was posting about how i don't know how is all of this going to be a part of my past.

Today i found it hard to remember not only my passvord, but also the name of this web site, i had to google it for a while, and i was online on this thing 24/7.

I came back because i remember now how it felt, and i was saying to my self i can not belive i was in that place, i was thinking how it felt like it was something permanent and how it's now gone. I can even think about it witout any fear it was comming back. I CAN NOT BELIVE THAT HAPPEND TO ME ONCE was in my mind.

i felt werry bad, and the biggest problem was fear. Fear that i will never get out, and that i am going to suffer until the rest of my life.

That my friends is the biggest thing that is keeping you from getting better. The best advice on how you getting better is me telling you this story and you all reading it, because if i could do it everyone can.

FIRST AN MOST IMPORTANT IS THAT, get rid of that stupid fear, an start beliving that you can be fine.

When you think about it, people recomend meditation, praying, ect, in one single purpose, learn to belive that you will be fine. Find your way to do that. Pray, meditate, do what ever you belive it works. I did it, there is someone who can say to you that it is possible. Belive it.

Next thing is in the way you think. You have to think every day in a different way, think how well do you feel, and not how less DP are you.

My recovery started the day i made a desision. I AM GOING TO LIVE!!!! And i did that. I was doing every day everything i wanted to do and for what i was thinking i cant do any more. I went on the seaside, i went to the mounatin, near the river. And it was hard in the start, a had to remember how it felt before, and i let that memory take me were i wanted to be. I close my eyes, i remember how it felt, and i open my eyes, focus on THE PRESENT MOMENT and i started to enjoy present moment and just forgot about dp.

At first i was able to forget it for an hour, than two, than a day, AND THEN FOR A WHOLE YEAR.

About the suplements, you can find not the cure for dp, but you take those wich will make you feel good. Who has a panic attack with consulthing your psyciatrist you can take somethin to calm you down, who has lack of iron can take that, who is feeling depressed, can go and take medicine or something more natural. You take your tests, an find what is missing. To me, i had something called diabetis tipe 3. Symthoms were like i was depressed, but i wasn't, like i had lack of iron, bud i didn't. That means for what ever seems on this forum that you think that you hawe you may not have it.

Go take youre tests, find what is missing, and take that. There is not something called cure for dp that you take, you make sure that whatever is causing it goes away. DP is just a product of something that is the real problem, and you fell it and you can't stop thinking about it, and you get stuck, think about it.

And you make sure that you do eveything to START FEELING GOOD ABOUT YOURSELF. Do everything you did before, an start forgething this thing, put it away in the past where it belongs.

It may not take place in the beggining but in time it will. First time when you start dancing with your favorite song you may think its not hellping, but in time it will.

Go live youre lives people. Find out what is your dream, and do not think about when is this z+thing going to pass, think on how to get to your goals.

My therapyst gave me good advice, do not wait for this whole thing to go away so you can live your life, YOU START LIVING NOW and because of it this will go away.

Yes, i had a therapyst because i wanted to talk about this one houre a week, the point is to let go of this shit not holding for it all the time, you go talk about it that time of the sesion and stop as soon you get out, and because i didnt wan anyone around me asking me all the time how i feel, reminding me on it, the point waas forgetting about it, I wanted every one to think and act like i was normal, because i was normal, an i wanted do start living like that, and thinking thad myself.

In this tree years, for how long i was gone frome this site, i finished law school, now i am not some person felling sorry for herself, i am working in a wery big law firm, and hopping to become a lawyer some day. And i am happy.

I came to this site, because i wanted to do some good for today, to say to all of you it is possible, and if this thing i wrote helps one person, than i will be extremly happy.

I wish you all to be able to someday write your recovery story.

I managed to write some part of it, an it is a long post, if it was longer i fear no one would read it 
But maybe one day i write a book about it, i will let you all know.

It feel like hell, i have been in it. Just get out, and make a desision that you will do that TODAY!

Your safe zone is your biggest enemy.


----------



## lji25 (Oct 10, 2017)

hey alex, first of all thank you for your story ! I am happy for you 

Today i am having bad time with dp and your story give me a better feeling..

(English also is not my first language)

Can you tell me please how long did you have it ? Do you know when recovery started? Did you have it 24/7?

Because I have it for 2 years, and I am definitly much better and also I have days when I thiNK GOD THIS IS OVER, but in next day it hit me hard again and I think okey I will live like this to the end of my life... and all starts again....I am pretty much engage in life, I have a job, friends, hobbies, going out... but again its first and last thing in the night I am thinking about...I think you know what I am talking about... no matter how much I am in the present moment it is always around the corner -_-

How actually you ever stop to think about it?

Thank you, again <3


----------

